# Q for women who have had a baby & done aquanatal classes



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry not sure if im posting this in the right place but feel free to move it  

Ok i was just wondering if anyone who has had a baby, done aqua natal classes as well... The reason i ask is i was wondering if it helped keep some of the baby weight off?! 

I've been told to expect to gain anything from 1 1/2 - 4 stone   i currently have a bmi of 27 and would like to keep that as low as possible! Don't get me wrong im over the moon 2 finally be expecting but am also concerned about my weight.. hope some of u can relate  

Thanks in advance x 
TK x


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

hi hun

i did aquanatal but put 5 + stones on with both (due to water retention). it may not have helped with the weight loss but it is worth it as you become weightless!!!!

it was such a relief to float around in the water and was nice to meet other mums

hope this helps

love

donna xxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya 

Thanks for the reply hun, think i'll give the aquanatal a go n find another way to try n keep the baby weight to a min lol x 

Thanks again 
Nikki x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

Aquanatal classes are lovely and relaxing and I don't think you are really going to keep any weight off because of going to them   I never weighed myself when pg or just after so couldn't tell you if it made a difference but I really don't suspect so.

Go along and enjoy it. I loved it so much I did my last class at 10 days overdue

S xxx

ps - you normally need to be 16+ weeks before you are allowed to go though (not sure why  )


----------

